# Witches' Inn in the forest ....? any guess



## micheloni (May 29, 2021)

hello there,

thanks for checking in and any help for my strange question.

we've been watching the hobbit saga ... and it brought back to me the memory of a film or tv show I once saw. but i simply cant remeber what it was and cannot find infos on this part of the plot, or any kind of hints.
I was hoping maybe one of you might know what I mean.

the movie or less likely tv show, was a kind of similar setting as in lotr ... a journeying band or group of people, dont remeber if it was dwarves also ... maybe a figur like aragon or boromir with them.

but, the main plot event was like this:
a group of people, this band, is travelling around and ends up in a kind of forest. they come to an inn, and I think I remeber right that the inn was somehow run only by women. the plot goes on, that these women or only the leader of them tries to seduce the members of the travelling band. but the goal of this seduction would be to kill them. somehow like evil witches, but i am not sure anymore about that.
it leads to a fight i guess, in which the mentioned band has to survive. maybe the band were demons in disguise. i dont know ...

so, does anyone of you have any kind of idea what story and movie that could be?

this sequence with the witches' inn ... or guest house is maybe not so long. it could be lotr, game of thrones or some kind of lotr rip off / sequel.
i have totally forgotten, but i would like to find out what it was.

so, basically journey, woods, forest, inn, wo,en, witches, seduction, fight ... somehow.


thank you so much if you know anything. and might free me from this spell of remebering ... ; )

thanks
michael


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (May 29, 2021)

Well...my dear, you even haven't given the detailed settings XD. Such as, was it during the Kin-Strife's Gondor, or so forth XD


----------



## micheloni (May 29, 2021)

well, my dear.
I have no idea. I was looking for a place where I could find people who are interested in fantasy ... books and movies. and who might know the plot ... just like that. maybe somebody will help.

thanks


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (May 29, 2021)

OK...we'll try


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 29, 2021)

Welcome to the forum, micheloni.

Can you recall the language this was in? Or perhaps an idea of how old it was?


----------



## micheloni (May 29, 2021)

hello,
thanks.

well, I think I can definetely remember it was a kind of "blockbuster" movie ... in english, and I might have thought all the time: well, this is like a lord of the rings for children ... or something like that. maybe I am wrong there. but I think it had a similar setting: this band of comrades, a prince, a king, a dwarf, etc. ...
or maybe it was just a short sequence in game of thrones ...?! sorry. it's pretty vague. but if the scene really was there, it could be clear to someone who knows the movie.

as said: forest _ journeying party _ arriving at a kind of inn, that is run by women _ who seem to be witches in disguise _ who try to seduce the gang (sexually and with booze) _ and the band has to beware to resist _ otherwise they would fall into the trap ... kind of.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 29, 2021)

Hmm, well, if it was in GoT, I'msure someone here can nail it down for you.

Not me, though -- I must be the only person here who hasn't watched it! 😣


How long ago was this, BTW?


----------



## Olorgando (May 29, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Hmm, well, if it was in GoT, I'msure someone here can nail it down for you.
> Not me, though -- I must be the only person here who hasn't watched it! 😣


Wrong. So that makes two old farts who have given GoT a bye.


----------



## Olorgando (May 30, 2021)

micheloni said:


> ...
> well, I think I can definetely remember it was a kind of "blockbuster" movie ... in english, and I might have thought all the time: well, this is like a lord of the rings for children ...


What might help: do you remember if you saw it before or after PJ's LoTR trilogy of films 2001-03? Better yet, if it was first shown before or after?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 31, 2021)

I tried some searches on TV Tropes, but found nothing, sorry.


----------



## Morgana (Jun 9, 2021)

No, not in Game of Thrones, sorry... seen them all! What if it was a magical dream you had? Just a thought, as I often remember things I think i've seen on film then I realise it was a great dream I had, or a short story that I wrote lol


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jun 9, 2021)

Olorgando said:


> Wrong. So that makes two old farts who have given GoT a bye.


Three old farts 😁


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 9, 2021)

This thread is beginning to smell. . .


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jun 9, 2021)

It's not one of the Harryhausen movies, taken from Greek mythology?


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 9, 2021)

micheloni said:


> hello,
> thanks.
> 
> well, I think I can definetely remember it was a kind of "blockbuster" movie ... in english,


Just trying to chip away possibilities ...
Was it a live-action film or (entirely) animation of some sort?



micheloni said:


> ... and I might have thought all the time: well, this is like *a lord of the rings for children* ...
> 
> _ who seem to be witches in disguise _ *who try to seduce the gang (sexually and with booze)* _


Just noticed this the third or fourth time around - I doubt that *this* combination would fit into the same film. 😵


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 9, 2021)

The OP hasn't been back since registration day, but we can keep guessing, if you want. Maybe I'll move the thread to the Mad Badger. 😁

I was thinking it might have been in here, since the books were LOTR clones:






In the course of looking for youtube clips under variations of "wicthes inn" and the like, I came across this, which can't possibly be it -- but now I want to see the movie:





That is one seductive-looking witch! 😍


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jun 9, 2021)

micheloni said:


> as said: forest _ journeying party (.........) who try to seduce the gang (sexually and with booze) _ and the band has to beware to resist _ otherwise they would fall into the trap ... kind of.



Kind of reminds me of this


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 9, 2021)

Doubtful. Nice song, though. 😊


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jun 9, 2021)

Only one reply to that


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 9, 2021)

"They done turned him into a horny toad!"


----------



## Alcuin (Jun 9, 2021)

micheloni said:


> a group of people, this band, is travelling around and ends up in a kind of forest. they come to an inn, and I think I remeber right that the inn was somehow run only by women. the plot goes on, that these women or only the leader of them tries to seduce the members of the travelling band. but the goal of this seduction would be to kill them. somehow like evil witches, but i am not sure anymore about that.
> it leads to a fight i guess, in which the mentioned band has to survive. maybe the band were demons in disguise. i dont know


There’s this from Conan, 1982.





This from Monty Python, 1975





And this.





And this. (Can’t find a clip online any longer)






Oh, and this!


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 10, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> The OP hasn't been back since registration day, but we can keep guessing, if you want. Maybe I'll move the thread to the Mad Badger. 😁
> 
> I was thinking it might have been in here, since the books were LOTR clones:
> 
> ...


Got a "not available" message for both clips.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 10, 2021)

Oops, sorry, those are commercial sites. Try these -- I think they're fan-made:


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 10, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Oops, sorry, those are commercial sites. Try these -- I think they're fan-made:


"Shannara Chronicles" worked, the other one is still balky, if with a different "not available" message.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 10, 2021)

Hmm. Well, you can try a youtube search for "The White-haired Witch of Lunar Kingdom", if you're interested. I'll just resort to stills:


----------



## Culaeron (Jun 24, 2021)

The only movie I can remember with anything close to that was one I saw in the early 80s. Hawk the Slayer. He assembles a fellowship consisting of a giant, an elf and a dwarf. It wasn’t an inn full of witches, but an abbey or convent full of nuns in that one, if memory serves. Now I’m gonna have to track it down and watch it again!


----------



## Aukwrist (Aug 26, 2021)

Olorgando said:


> Wrong. So that makes two old farts who have given GoT a bye.


Make that 3 - sorry, 4. I have watched less than 1 minute of GOT, and read not a word of ASOIAF. OTOH, I am on page 377 of WOT, out of 11,963.



Culaeron said:


> The only movie I can remember with anything close to that was one I saw in the early 80s. Hawk the Slayer. He assembles a fellowship consisting of a giant, an elf and a dwarf. It wasn’t an inn full of witches, but an abbey or convent full of nuns in that one, if memory serves. Now I’m gonna have to track it down and watch it again!


It sounds a bit like Krull (not to be confused with Kull of Atlantis, or with Conan). Krull has a "glaive" - more accurately, a throwing star.


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 27, 2021)

Aukwrist said:


> OTOH, I am on page 377 of WOT, out of 11,963.


I'll give a wild guess at the first two words: "World of ...". But as my fantasy reading is practically limited to JRRT, I'm stumped for the rest.
I might even remain stumped after you provide the third word ... 😬


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 27, 2021)

Olorgando said:


> I'll give a wild guess at the first two words: "World of ...". But as my fantasy reading is practically limited to JRRT, I'm stumped for the rest.
> I might even remain stumped after you provide the third word ... 😬


Wheel of Time by Robert Jordan. I haven't read it yet but the series is apparently amazing and my favorite modern author, Brandon Sanderson, finished the series when Jordan passed away. And Amazon is developing a series for it too.


----------



## Ciderwell (Aug 27, 2021)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Wheel of Time by Robert Jordan.


Wot the hootenanny is ASOIAF?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 27, 2021)

Ciderwell said:


> Wot the hootenanny is ASOIAF?


A song of ice and fire


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 27, 2021)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Ciderwell said:
> 
> 
> > Wot the hootenanny is ASOIAF?
> ...


The first novel of that series was titled "Game of Thrones" ... (all of this on my part is snooping around Wikipedia ... 🥳 )


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 27, 2021)

Yup, me too lol. I read the first three, couldn't get through book 4 and figure he's never going to finish anyways...ten years later and the latest book has been 'forthcoming' forever. Meanwhile he does all kinds of side-projects and then writes in his blog about how much he loves the NY Jets but can't finish a book, not that I'm an author but quit promising something and then not finishing it.



Last time he mentioned Winds of Winter was February, 2021. With the pandemic/being isolated, I get 2020 being a good year to write but it took nine years to be the "most productive"? I think personally he has no idea how to end the series since fans hated the ending of the show so much so he's just delaying until he either does finish or passes away, then it'll never be finished.


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 27, 2021)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Olorgando said:
> 
> 
> > Aukwrist said:
> ...


And I was still stumped until I snooped in Wiki. Never heard of the series that I can remember.
But the early 1990's was when I *really* started digging deeper into Middle-earth, what with that huge haul of JRRT-related books that I hauled home from a three-week vacation to Ireland (including several volumes of HoMe), by own car with a pretty big trunk. Now I get a nervous tic when my wife and I are out shopping in our pedestrians-only shopping streets and I espy a jewelry shop up ahead. During that vacation, *she* started tugging on my sleeve and trying to distract me whenever a bookstore threatened - mostly to no avail.


----------

